# Hello ya'll I'm new to this forum



## millynjoe (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello just want to intruduce myself I'm milly and im new to this forum. I just recently got a kitten who is now 5 weeks old. I was wondering if anybody can help me figure out if he is a male? And also he is biting a lot at the moment what can I do to stop it? oh and what breed is he? Is he long or short hair?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. How did you get the kitten? 5 weeks seems early to be weaned from his mama. As far as the biting goes, the kitten will do that....you'll have to defer his biting to toys instead of your hands. Also, at 5 weeks, they are usually still with their litters and learn socializing that way. I think you'll have your hands full with this one. Best thing to do at this point is take him/her to the vet for a check up. The vet might also be able to tell you if it's male or female. Good luck!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Female.

She's teething so she wants to chew on things. They make kitten chew toys. If she's biting you, the first thing is to never play with a kitten with your hands. Even more so for one who does not have mama or siblings around to correct her. If she bites, don't pull away...push back on her. It's not what she expects and will release. Hopefully she begins to get the message. 

Looks to be a domestic short hair mackerel tabby, but kind of hard to tell when all we have is a close up pic of her back end.


----------

